# The Race Place - Holly Hill - February 21st, 2009



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*Holly Hill* – Starting at 10:30 AM, the Race Place in Holly Hill will be hosting a very special slot car racing day. The F.H.O.R.A. “Winternationals” will be taking place at The Raceway in Cocoa, Florida and Greg Walker of The Race Place has graciously stepped up to the plate to host a special racing night that evening. 

The racing program presently is set up to race My Series Spec NASCAR and GTP categories and also FVSRA “Vintage” cars. There will also an IROC BRM “Support Race” planned for that day.

To make you feel right at home, Greg Walker is talking about trying to have some free Hot Dogs and BBQ – this is tentative, so don’t hold us on this.

Mark your calendars and plan on attending this fun race day! We hope to see y’all there!











If you have never raced on this track, you have been missing out on racing on one of the most fun tracks in Florida. Also on April 4th, the 4th Race of My Series 2009 will be hosted at this raceway. Here’s an excellent opportunity to do some testing and tuning of your My Series Spec NASCAR as well as GTP entries for this racing event.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm in! 
If you think oval racing is boring you have not raced on this track. 110ft in around 2.3 seconds if you blink you got ran over or ran someone over. With action that fast the best turn marshall can not save you. Every wreck is the big one.
Rollin do you have a pic of Danny's last oval car?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

SCSHobbies said:


> I'm in!
> If you think oval racing is boring you have not raced on this track. 110ft in around 2.3 seconds if you blink you got ran over or ran someone over. With action that fast the best turn marshall can not save you. Every wreck is the big one.
> Rollin do you have a pic of Danny's last oval car?


I don't have the picture. But it was reduced to just a bit of twisted metal. It certainly didn't look anything like it did when it left JK's factory.


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

Okay, we have a grillman - so that means free hot dogs for all the racers.

We also have a racing schedule.

The Race Place will open up at 10:30 AM and there will be some open practice for folks to familarize themselves with the track.

Then starting when there are enough participants, there will be a BRM race. If you have never raced these cars, you are in for a treat. They are challenging to drive, much like a real race car when you try to go fast. The cars are very evenly matched, so it's all up to the driver.

After the BRM race, if we have enough folks bring along their favorite car, there will be some "team races" that will take place.

I have also heard rumors of an I.R.O.C. race held on the tri-oval. This is a very fun race as all the cars are about the same. You simply change lanes, the cars stay on the lanes. So you drive all the cars and the lanes during the race. Talk about making adjustments!

At 6:00 PM we will open tech for Spec NASCAR - both experienced and amateur. This race will be run on the high speed tri-oval, just like the full size "Spec NASCAR" vehicles did this past weekend. If we have enough for multiple races, then we will. Other wise we will run all the cars together and break out the scoring for amateur and experienced at the end of the race.

When we complete Spec NASCAR, it's time for GTP. The same goes here. If we have enough racers, we will do the same in this category. This race will be run on the full racing surface. The track at The Race Place is unique in that it can be 'switched' for either tri-oval or to include the infield road course. This is a very cool track to race on for those that have never run on this track.

After that, the "Vintage" cars will be raced. This is a category that is normally raced down at The Raceway in Cocoa. Bill Pinch came up with the concept about a year and a half ago. It took some time to get them up and running, but in August of 2008 we started racing them. I can say that this is a very competitive class. In the last race run at Cocoa, all the racers in the "A" Main posted lap times that were .05 apart for the entire field. I might be completely wrong in my thinking, but isn't racing supposed to be able to be won by any racer there, depending on their driving abilities? That's what "Vintage" racing is all about. Besides, the cars look pretty cool - 1960's and 1970's style sports cars, Can-Am cars and cars that ran at LeMans "back in the day". Here's a couple of photos:
























There should be several "loaner" cars at The Race Place if you would like to give this exciting type of racing a try.

Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

man!what a track!and me stuck up here in canada!oh well.rubber side doen guys!controls forward!


----------

